# NEW- ENERGIZER ALUMINUM 1 WATT- 1XAA LED FLASHLIGHT(lots of pics)



## mhubble (Apr 5, 2008)

Found this at TARGET this morning. 17.99 is the price. Similar to the RIVER ROCK 1xAA. Has the same pocket clip as the RR. Very well made, comes with energizer battery, wrist lanyard. Has a LIFETIME GAURANTEE. Lens is plastic. Head seems to be glued on. SWITCH IS A FORWARD CLICKY. Ive run it for 1.5 hours now(30 on, 30 off) Batteries have dropped to 1.24 volts. Small decrease in brightness. Tint is white with a very slight blueish tint to it. Looks to be a luxeon led. Not as bright as a CREE AA I have but better runtimes.ALOT brighter than the INOVA X-1 2nd gen with alot better runtime. Im impressed with it. 18.00 USD, uses AA battery, good runtime, forward clicky........and you can buy it locally. I would say the way ENERGIZER is this light will be in every major retailer in a few weeks. I did some searching and found that ENERGIZER also as a 1 watt and 3 watt 2xAA version in ALUMINUM they are calling a TACTICAL LIGHT. 

EDIT - Ran it for another 20 min and it shut itself off. Checked the battery and it read .70 volts. So thats almost 2 hours of runtime with very little drop in brightness. Package doesnt say anything about rechargeables or lithium. Im going to try a lithium eventually but Im out of them right now.

EDIT - Almost forgot, it has a smooth reflector.































Beamshots arent that great but it does give you an idea.

ENERGIZER LIGHT





CREE 1XAA





INOVA X-1


----------



## a4d (Apr 5, 2008)

Seems to be pretty good for $18. Nice review..:thumbsup:


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, I saw that light just the other day! And here is the interesting part I could have sworn I saw it for 7.99! I also saw the 2AA version for 12.99! RAts...now I am doubtin my memory... I gotta go take another look.


----------



## mhubble (Apr 5, 2008)

Heres a pic of the 2xAA Tactical Version. Specs on it says its rated at 65 lumens.


----------



## lumenal (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the nice pics and review. :thumbsup:

Given the $17.99 pricepoint, it looks like a good deal, especially since you say its very well made, decent knurling, and has a forward clicky.

I wonder if the later versions of this light will have a REBEL in it, just like the 2 AA lithium 3 watt "tactical" version and a few of the 2 AA 1 watt models I saw at Target.

Either way, Energizer will probably sell a ton of them...


----------



## lumenal (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, I posted while in the review forum and somehow I ended up in the LED forum... :laughing:

mhubble - how are the threads on this new light? Smooth, coarse, easy to cross-thread? They look good in your photos.


----------



## hiredgun (Apr 6, 2008)

mhubble said:


> ENERGIZER LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the blood splatter pattern, I'd say Colonel Mustard did it with the lead pipe at the front door.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Apr 6, 2008)

I was in two Targets yesterday looking for the last of the clearance items and saw all 3 new Energizer lights. All of them had Luxeons with no Rebels yet. Both stores had 3 each of all 3 lights on the pegs.
If the forward clickies prove to be durable and more show up soon with an advanced emitter this should be a very nice light.
The 1xAA seemed smaller than the RR 1AA 1W at first glance. I didn't actually put them side by side though because I was in a hurry.


----------



## mhubble (Apr 6, 2008)

> mhubble - how are the threads on this new light? Smooth, coarse, easy to cross-thread? They look good in your photos.


 
Threads are excellent, well machined.



> Based on the blood splatter pattern, I'd say Colonel Mustard did it with the lead pipe at the front door.


 
LOL....Thats what happens when you give an 8 yr old a paint brush!!!


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Apr 6, 2008)

I grabbed one of the 2AA rebel versions today for fun. Unlike the 1AA, it has a reverse clicky, and from the looks of it they used the same reflector as the old luxeon version. The beem is well centered though, and its about as bright as the Terralux 2AA rebel from battery junction, so about 50-60 lumens.

PS - the tailcaps on the 2AA and 1AA are not interchangeable.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 6, 2008)

There you guys go again... convincing me to buy stuff I don't really need.

Any gains by using a 3.6V rechargeable? I wonder if the 1AA uses the same driver as the 2AA? IIRC the River Rock 1AA gains lumens at 3.6V without going.

*edit* Pretty nice beam for a smooth reflector.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 6, 2008)

The Energizer 2AA $35 Swivel light with red green is rather big and plastic, but it's a CREE and so is $15 2AAA Home Inspection light, both available at Lowe's


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 6, 2008)

I saw that 1AA light at Target a couple of days ago. Didn't buy it cause I have a River Rock 1watt, 1AA model. (Since both of them have the same clip, and the Energizer's checkering is very familiar; I'm guessing both are re-badged Nuwai models).

Still, the tint on my RR model is a bit on the blue side. I might get one for myself, and give one to my non-flashaholic best friend. I love clip-carried lights. 

Thanks for posting this review. :thumbsup:


----------



## USM0083 (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw the 3W version at Target a few days ago. The package was open and the batteries loaded, so I tried it. Nice white tint, okay focus, about as bright as my EDC L2D on high, though it was hard to tell in the store.

EDIT: It has a reverse clicky.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks Nice


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 7, 2008)

hiredgun said:


> Based on the blood splatter pattern, I'd say Colonel Mustard did it with the lead pipe at the front door.



I actually did LOL.... I thought it Professor Plum with the 6D.

It was all I could do to turn away when I saw this light. This post isn't helping, "forward clicky" is particularly disturbing in its attraction.

I've also been looking with great desire at the one lonely RR 1w hanging on a hook at Target for the last month or so. Same thing with the Dorcy "Super 1 watt" cr123. I've got "better" lights with Crees and SSCs. Still, I keep looking at these "outdated" lights. 

What the heck is wrong with me?


----------



## Robocop (Apr 7, 2008)

I have just now had the time to open up this Energizer 1-AA and I have to say it had as much thread locker as any SureFire I have ever taken apart. It was a pain to open however the knurling gave good grip and some heat helped also.

The circuit is housed inside a threaded assembly and screws down inside the bezel for good heatsinking. I just noticed the entire curcuit appears to be the exact same as the one inside my RiverRock 1-AA luxeon as well. I just swapped the 2 circuits and the RR fits perfect and also screws into the bezel of the Energizer. They may not be the same as far as actual electronic parts however they are identical in appearance as well as size and type of threads.

Right now the only weakness I see is the tail cap covering. Mine activates just fine and is smooth to operate however the rubber covering feels very thin. It feels as if this would wear very quickly however time will tell I guess.

My RR has a better tint so I just left the RR circuit inside the Energizer and swapped them out. Now my Energizer has a little better tint and a nicer body with better knurling. The Energizer is more heavy than the RR and kind of reminds me of the old QIII body in a 1-AA form.....not a bad light for the cost at all.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review, i might just have to check that out tonight when the wifey gets home from work.


----------



## richdsu (Apr 7, 2008)

These new Energizer Flashlights if I am correct are manufactured by OEM from ShyGuang a.k.a. Nuwai ( Taiwan). The machining and finishing is very good except they love to use Polycarbonate Plastic Lens instead of glass.
The head is normally glued tight but can be easily removed. 


http://www.shykuang.com.tw/P01ok.html#

http://www.shykuang.com.tw/P06ok.html

http://www.nuwai.com.tw/1_watt_luxeon_led/tm_321xse10.htm


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the links, they seem to have some nice looking cree's.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you guys think using it with a 14550 cell will increase brightness... or will it  ?

*edit*, heres just about everything you wanted to know about the river rock version...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161018


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you able to switch out the tail cap for an orange one if need be.


----------



## mhubble (Apr 7, 2008)

> Are you able to switch out the tail cap for an orange one if need be.


 
No, the one in the energizer is completely different from anything else Ive ever seen. Its really deep. 

Also I got the head off of mine today. Replaced the plastic lens with a glass lens, 18mm. Wasnt too hard to get off. I didnt have to heat it, but I did use a a pair of channel locks. I wrapped the head of the light with a thin sheet of cork.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for finding that out for me, where in va are you.


----------



## mhubble (Apr 7, 2008)

> Thanks for finding that out for me, where in va are you.


 
Im about 35 miles west of Roanoke......close to Blacksburg.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 7, 2008)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

I picked up a 1AA on the way home from work. Not bad for $19 out the door. Color tint is more natural than I was expecting, not as blue as my other cheap LED lights. Forward clickie is nice, but its way too easy to press and illuminate. It lights up with very light pressure, so be careful how its placed in a pocket or backpack. I have developed an Iron-thumb from my 6p, the switch on this light feels like a feather by comparison. Shirt clip is much less obtrusive than I was expecting, makes a nice anti-roll feature.

Very nice machining, thread quality and O-ring smoothness. On par with my Surefire in that regard.

I noticed a little LED centering variation between the 5-6 lights they had at target, so pick the one with the LED thats the most concentric to the reflector.

Cheers!! Gotta run


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh... one more thing... I am charging up a 14500 cell as I type. Gonna let er' rip tonight. Hopefully no


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 7, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Oh... one more thing... I am charging up a 14500 cell as I type. Gonna let er' rip tonight. Hopefully no


 
cool let us know how it goes.....


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 7, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> cool let us know how it goes.....



no dice it lit up fine for 2-3 seconds and then went dim. Driver probably kicking into some kind of protection circuit. I'm back to 1.2V NiMh cells and all is well.

Strange how others have reported blue tints. Mine is no where near the blueside of the spectrum. Slightly more yellow than my 6P dropin, slightly more yellow and less blue than than my Cree task force and _way _more yellow/white than my nite-ize 3-emitter minimag drop in.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update, i wasnt able to go there tonight maybe tomorrow before i pick up the kids.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a little update on the 1AA. Its a nice little light overall. Not excessively bright, perfect for close proximity use.

I was scoping out a Seoul SSC mod and trying to get the bezel/head off and its glued SOLID. I heated it with a hairdryer (too hot to touch for more than 1-2 seconds)and clamped it between some wood blocks in my bench vise. It would not budge. I put a small scratch in it and hence gave up. Its very well glued together.

I was running it under cold tap water to cool it back down and when I opened it back up, water had managed to get through the switch-cap boot and into the light. I ran the light under the water faucet for maybe 5-6 seconds. Not enough water to cause any damage, but enough water in a _short _ amount of time for me to completely disagree with the "weatherproof" claims on the packaging.

just a little heads up... don't get the AA wet, and think twice about using this light as a mod host. Its probably hit or miss depending on how much glue they use at the factory.


----------



## mhubble (Apr 11, 2008)

> Its very well glued together.


 
I must have been lucky with mine. I put it in a vice and wrapped a piece of rubber around the head and then used channel locks and it came right off. There was alot of dried glue residue in the threads. It would be easy to mod but the reflector would have to be drilled out and Ive never had much luck with that.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 11, 2008)

The 2xAA version I saw at Target tonight was definitely a Rebel emitter.


----------



## Delta (Apr 11, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Thanks for the update, i wasnt able to go there tonight maybe tomorrow before i pick up the kids.



Before you do, check your PMs on the TAPS18 forum (light content).


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool just did.....dude you need to make up your mind....first off you tease me with the new torch and now you show me this one.....are you planning on getting that one as well.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 11, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The 2xAA version I saw at Target tonight was definitely a Rebel emitter.



Now I'm tempted to get the the 2AA. My original plan was to mod the 1AA with a seoul P4, 14500+driver and finish up with a ~60-90L EDC. But since I can't get the little bugger apart. That leaves me with the 1AA and my modded 6P... 30L or 200L nothing in between.:thinking:

What do you all think? Should I get this eveready 2AA or the RayoVac sportsman extreme at wal-mart? FWIW, this light will be replacing my 2AA minimag.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 11, 2008)

I used to have that same rayovac and it lasted a month with light use. What do you think about the single AA version is it worth getting as an edc light.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 11, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> I used to have that same rayovac and it lasted a month with light use. What do you think about the single AA version is it worth getting as an edc light.



So far mine has held up very well EDC'ing it for a week and using it nightly around the house. IMHO a week isn't really long enough to tell though. I crushed it a little too hard today in my bench vise, and the beam was a little ob-round as a result:duh2:. So, I chucked it back up and crushed it back the other way:thumbsup:... problem solved. So its definitely a tough little light, at least physically. I mean... I CRANKED on it, enough to hear the wood blocks start to yield and splinter. Despite my vise-abuse the light still has a very hefty / rugged feel.

The lens is plastic, although its not the most easily scratched, still its not as scratch resistant as a glass lens. That was the other mod I wanted to do.

I have been very vocal about my skepticism towards click switches. So far though this switch has worked great (despite being water logged), and I am _quickly _realizing the convenience of a forward clicky.

Excellent color light tint and beam-to-flood transition. Even though at ~35L its not the brightest, still for close proximity use its very nice. Bright enough, without blinding you when your eyes are dilated at night.

The driver has pretty good regulation. I get about 1:45 of consistent brightness, on pathetic 1700mAh NiMH. The last 10 minutes the color turns yellow and the light cuts out completely.

IMHO its 2 biggest strengths are the forward clicky and color tint.
IMHO its 2 biggest weaknesses are its plastic lens and poor waterproofing.

Still, for $19 out the door its hard to beat.

**edit**
My light developed a noticeable random flicker tonight, not unlike a blowing candle. I did the usual, swapped the battery, cleaned the contacts and threads, re-seated the tail cap. No dice. I noticed moisture collecting inside on the lens... bad sign. I knew the light had taken in watter, but the fact that it managed to work its way up into the head was a bad sign. So I removed the cell and dried out the inside of the body and tailcap with a hairdryer. Let it cool and repeated the cycle a couple times. Problem solved. I'll say this... its certainly a resilient little light. The light was scalding hot throughout the hairdryer sessions.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks that helped me in getting one now.......plan on stopping by target tonight after the kids have fun at Chuckys for games and pizza.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm still dying over this:

_"Based on the blood splatter pattern, I'd say Colonel Mustard did it with the lead pipe at the front door."_

 :laughing:

I was laughing to the point of crying ... and cried to the point where I had to leave the room for a tissue. 

As for the light, I saw this one at Target ... but have yet to see any Cree or Rebel versions.

_"I've got 'better' lights with Crees and SSCs. Still, I keep looking at these 'outdated' lights. What the heck is wrong with me?"_

You're not alone, *Night Owl*. I do the same thing ... but last time through, I didn't buy ANY clearance lights .... I even passed up on the rechargeable spotlight for $5. I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 12, 2008)

Bror Jace said:


> ... but last time through, I didn't buy ANY clearance lights .... I even passed up on the rechargeable spotlight for $5. I'm so proud of myself!


 
But.... You can find $5 in change, littered all over the parking lot.

You could have bought it, played with it, then sold it for $8 on B/S/T.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 12, 2008)

Well i went to target today and i was not able to find them......and im not willing to drive to every target that we have out here in VA.......in which section did you find the light. My legs hurt from walking so much hunting for this darn thing.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 12, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Well i went to target today and i was not able to find them......and im not willing to drive to every target that we have out here in VA.......in which section did you find the light. My legs hurt from walking so much hunting for this darn thing.


 
Should be in the flashlight aisle. That's where they have it at the Target near me.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 12, 2008)

I checked there as well....dont think they have it yet.........hope there not like walmart where they have the lights everywhere. If im up too it and bored then i will check another, thanks for the info though.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 13, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> I checked there as well....dont think they have it yet.........hope there not like walmart where they have the lights everywhere. If im up too it and bored then i will check another, thanks for the info though.


 
It's not likely, but if they did put the light up in the wrong aisle; check the camping section where Target puts the Eddie Bauer / Coast lights, and the Coleman lanterns.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, i will try that....the wife and i have some errands to do today so i will make it a point to check and see.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 13, 2008)

*alfreddajero*, I wouldn't be too worried about not finding one. The Targets you have visited in the last 1-2 weeks are probably a little behind updating their inventory. All Targets should be up to speed any day now.

It can be really frustrating when you hear of _clearance_ items in one part of the country but they aren’t available in another. That’s when I’m tempted to go from store to store .. at least I USED TO BE.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The 2xAA version I saw at Target tonight was definitely a Rebel emitter.



At a different Target today, I saw a 3 watt, 21x brighter version which was a Lux III, so beware!! There are two versions.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 13, 2008)

what about the single AA's, im looking forward to getting one of those.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 13, 2008)

Cant remember if this was mentioned or not but how many lumens is the single AA light.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw both the 1 x AA version and the 2 x AA version at my Target. What was strange is they were both priced at $17.99. Why should they be priced the same?


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 13, 2008)

Well im going to check target again tommorrow to see what i can find.......might just get the single AA since i think it would make a good edc light to carry around an not have to worry about it getting scratched. And i can always get another if this one bites the dust.


----------



## lumenal (Apr 13, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> I saw both the 1 x AA version and the 2 x AA version at my Target. What was strange is they were both priced at $17.99. Why should they be priced the same?


 
Actually what you saw was probably correct.

The older model Energizer 2 AA 1 watt Luxeon with *side-reverse clicky *and larger reflector is now listed at $17.99, down 2 bucks from it's former $19.99 price.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds interesting.


Hafta' check the flashlight aisle, next time i visit Target.



_


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 14, 2008)

Well i called in today, told the boss that i wasnt feeling too good.......which of course is a lie......plan on going hunting for this light, lol.....wish me luck.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 14, 2008)

Well it was a bust........i was checking out the RR and the Inova but they didnt interest me at all......i did get to check out the 2aa light as well but i really want the one aa.......i'll just give it a couple of weeks before i go back.


----------



## Delta (Apr 14, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Well it was a bust........i was checking out the RR and the Inova but they didnt interest me at all......i did get to check out the 2aa light as well but i really want the one aa.......i'll just give it a couple of weeks before i go back.



Yeah, give it some time. I remember when those Rayovac ones hit the street and everyone was rushing out after them, it took my area about 3 weeks before I saw them. I've NEVER seen the mythical Task Force 2C Crees at Lowes. It's all luck of the draw. Some people can never find the 3C Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme...But I see them constantly where I live.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 14, 2008)

yes it just sucked though......i did get to try out the RR and the Inova though and thought the only way i would buy this is only if it came with a cree emitter......


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 14, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Well it was a bust........i was checking out the RR and the Inova but they didnt interest me at all......i did get to check out the 2aa light as well but i really want the one aa.......i'll just give it a couple of weeks before i go back.




LOL... just keep trying I guess. FYI... the 1AA is only around 25-30L (estimate). It may not be bright enough for you. I find it is just enough for close proximity and non-critical use. If I just want to light a staircase, navigate my way through the garage, search for stuff in the trunk of my car, for example.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for that info.......i still want one since i think it will be a great light during blackouts and such this summer......im not really looking for brightness at all, since i have some bright ones already. Well if i dont see it in the next couple of weeks im just going to get the 2AA version or maybe both. And at 30L it would be great for ghost hunting in a persons home.....not too bright just enough to navigate around furniture.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 15, 2008)

What are the current draws of the 1AA and 2AA? On different batt types? Anyone?


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 15, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> What are the current draws of the 1AA and 2AA? On different batt types? Anyone?



sure...
1AA draws .73A off an energizer NiMH and .76A off one the OEM AA alkalines.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 17, 2008)

Well i went there last night to see if they had some on the rack but it was a bust again, they do carry them since i saw the price tag for them. I guess there becoming popular. This time i came home with the RR 1watt, got tired of thinking about that light so i wanted to come home with something. It a nice light overall for being a luxeon, not as bright as the cree's that i own but oh well. I will surely try again next week though. I took off the clip and changed out the tailcap with an orange one.


----------



## Delta (Apr 17, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Well i went there last night to see if they had some on the rack but it was a bust again, they do carry them since i saw the price tag for them. I guess there becoming popular. This time i came home with the RR 1watt, got tired of thinking about that light so i wanted to come home with something. It a nice light overall for being a luxeon, not as bright as the cree's that i own but oh well. I will surely try again next week though. I took off the click and changed out the tailcap with an orange one.




I've had a few of those...good solid general purpose lights.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes i was kind of surprised.......whatcha doing up this early in the morning man.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 17, 2008)

I bought a strap-wrench yesterday, and finally got the little bugger apart...

















Good heatsinking, the emitter is thermal pasted right to the pill and screwed directly into the bezel. Getting the driver out might be a little tricky, but I think I can use a dremel and get the job done. A 14500 + multi-mode driver + Seoul U bin should be do-able.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice job on taking it apart, why would they glue the head on when you can plainly see that its threaded.


----------



## GPB (Apr 17, 2008)

Is the packaging the same on the 2xAA light with the Rebel as it is with the Luxeon III ?? Is the model number still MLT3W2AAL ?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 17, 2008)

GPB said:


> Is the packaging the same on the 2xAA light with the Rebel as it is with the Luxeon III ?? Is the model number still MLT3W2AAL ?




The 1watt appears to be Rebel, 3watt Luxeon. That is reflected in the model, either 1W or 3W


----------



## Delta (Apr 21, 2008)

I just picked one up tonight to replace my Streamlight Stylus Pro I gave away over the weekend (He gave me a Pelican 1600 case...had to give him SOMETHING)

Overall nice light. Luxeons are a bit underwhelming nowadays, but for general purpose see-in-the-dark lighting, this is just fine. I like the way the tailcap is reversed so the tailcap actually has the male side of the threads, and the forward clickie is nice. Just wish it was at least a P3 or P4 Cree minimum.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice, and to think that im still looking for that light.lol


----------



## Delta (Apr 21, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Nice, and to think that im still looking for that light.lol



If you really want it that bad paypal me $20 and I'll put it in the mail for you tommorrow morning (It was $19 with Tax, I'll get whatever the diff is to ship it). Just use the same paypal address as the ebook (COPS website). I don't really need it, I just had the itch to buy something.

My Target has all 3 Energizer lights, plus two of the Inova Bolts now. I can get more if need be.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 21, 2008)

its not that i want it that bad.....its just that i cant seem to find it here...lol....i can wait man, i have plenty of lights to keep me busy. So what do you think of it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 21, 2008)

That horrid adhesive is a characteristic of all the Nuwai lights I have owned. Its tough and durable, but if you use a strap-wrench + hair dryer it can come apart easily. I cleaned up the body threads a little with some super-toxic paint-strip chemicals.











I'll update it with a Seoul P4 soon:thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice cleanup man.....


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> its not that i want it that bad.....its just that i cant seem to find it here...lol....i can wait man, i have plenty of lights to keep me busy. So what do you think of it.



It's not bad...would be much better with at least a P4 in it. Will see about that....


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> That horrid adhesive is a characteristic of all the Nuwai lights I have owned. Its tough and durable, but if you use a strap-wrench + hair dryer it can come apart easily. I cleaned up the body threads a little with some super-toxic paint-strip chemicals.




So my heat gun would work even better?

EDIT: Never mind....MY light had NO thread-locker on it whatsoever. It unscrewed just as easily as the tailcap.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 22, 2008)

thats interesting to know, some are glued and some are not. Its going to be brighter then stock with a p4.


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

Opened it as far as it was ealier in this thread. It appears that the ideal LED replacement would be this one from DX: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2026.

Someone on that page mentioned the heatsinking being different. Thoughts on this and how to correct it?

This looks like it will be an easy first mod. I'll also be picking up (soon) an airbrush and some duracoat/gunkote and giving it a new, tougher coating than this Type-Crap anodize coating it has. I'm surprised more modders haven't jumped on that bandagon yet.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 22, 2008)

Well its going to be bright thats for sure especially with that emitter. The new coating will make the finish look better and last longer....so what are you going to do about the heatsinking issue, will you be putting some theraml paste in there for that.


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Well its going to be bright thats for sure especially with that emitter. The new coating will make the finish look better and last longer....so what are you going to do about the heatsinking issue, will you be putting some theraml paste in there for that.



I don't know...don't know much about that, where I should put it or how....or if it even really needs it.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 22, 2008)

It will go under the led.....im thinking that the stock sink would work, but it might get hot quick.


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres some good tutorials over on flashlight forums. I can never find the info I want in this place for some reason. I'm sure my questions are questions that have been asked hundreds of times and should be stickied. I might see it once, then have a hard time finding it again.


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

Doh! Guess who just figured out there is an electrical supply store right across the street from where he works? Probably find all that stuff there. Now I just need the emitters and DX is locked up for me right now.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol, what do you mean DX is locked up......


----------



## dcbeane (Apr 22, 2008)

"EDIT - Ran it for another 20 min and it shut itself off. Checked the battery and it read .70 volts. So thats almost 2 hours of runtime with very little drop in brightness. "

You must mean longer run time than the Inova X-1 gen. 3 ???
The X-1 gen 2 has alot longer run time than 2 hours. The gen. 3 has the 2 hour run time (I have read). Am I misunderstanding you?:sigh:


----------



## Delta (Apr 22, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Lol, what do you mean DX is locked up......



I kept trying to get in it and it wouldn't load. Stupid work computer. Rebooted and all is well.


----------



## hopkins (Apr 22, 2008)

Good pictures! Think I need one of these also.


----------



## hopkins (Apr 22, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> sure...
> 1AA draws .73A off an energizer NiMH and .76A off one the OEM AA alkalines.


- looks like they designed it to run about right. Put a fresh charged NimH AA
into it in the morning and you have a low cost EDC light. If it disappears
down a vent shaft on the job not the crisis of losing a Fenix or a Zebra
for sure.
And the clip is oriented correctly for the baseball cap. We've seen that mistake
made on too many other supposedly high end lights.


----------



## NotASolder (Apr 23, 2008)

Since the third Gen Inova X1 has been mentioned (and I have one as EDC)

*How would you compare the output?*
Beamshots pics _X1 vs Energizer_ WELCOMED 

I sincerely have no idea how they compare. Been away from the site too long.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 24, 2008)

I took apart the Ray-O-Vac Rebel one and the head was thread-locked and it was absolutely required.

The head couldn't be tightened down all the way without damaging the emitter but the head wouldn't stay tight unless you tighten it down all the way, so instead of tightening, it was built with threadlocker and turned until the emitter was aligned right, then the head was kept form turning by the thread locker.


----------



## Delta (Apr 26, 2008)

I did it!!

I just did my very first mod, and it was with this flashlight. I swapped the POS 1W emitter out for a SSC P4. Big difference! I'd guess it is about the same as my TK10 on low, which is 60 lumens. 

But let me tell you...it was H-A-R-D. There is almost NO wire to work with in the head...only EXACTLY what is needed to get from the board to the LED. So I won't say my work will be mistaken for Milkyspits by any means....but it made a cool little light a bit more useful light-wise. The beam is brighter, more centered, and no flicker probalems or anything like that. I just need to practice my solder skills. (I've got about 20 minutes lifetime solder-time under my belt...which began acumulating earlier this week)

Tommorrow....the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 3C gets a Cree Q5 upgrade!

Thanks to DatiLED for the emitters!

Oh yeah...it also didn't hurt that I picked the one without any thread locker on the head!


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool, now you need to post or send me a beamshot........im going to try again if work and home life allows.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Apr 28, 2008)

Saw these at target a few days ago, found this thread and couldn't resist anymore. While I normally shun the chinese made lights in favor of surefire and inova neither of them make anything that really competes with this price/performance wise. Machining quality is great, the tailcap's O-ring is thick and fits perfectly. Brightness compared to my reflector Inoxva X1 is no comparison, the Energizer is easily 4x brighter, both the central spot and outer flood. Beam shape is a medium spot that smooths out and suddenly transitions to dimmer but still useful sidespill Threads are very smooth, no grit at all. The tailcap switch is indeed very light, would be nice if it were firmer but I haven't had any issues with it turning on my my pocket. For me this is basically a direct replacement for my Inova X1 and it has a pocket clip to boot, a feature I wish all inovas would adopt, it's a real dealbreaker for me. The X1 was a little too dim for going outside when my eyes were light adapted, this should be just about perfect.


----------



## Delta (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't get over how smooth the threads are, especially the tailcap. I sit there and screw it in, unscrew it, over and over while I watch TV. I think more light should have "male" tailcaps like this.

The SSC P4 is obviously brighter than the Lux I, but I still wish it could be a bit brighter. Maybe a new driver?


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 28, 2008)

Now im def going to get a couple of these, one moded with the ssc p4 like Delta did with his.......going to check this friday again when i get paid.....maybe sooner...lol.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 28, 2008)

Delta said:


> I can't get over how smooth the threads are, especially the tailcap. I sit there and screw it in, unscrew it, over and over while I watch TV. I think more light should have "male" tailcaps like this.
> 
> The SSC P4 is obviously brighter than the Lux I, but I still wish it could be a bit brighter. Maybe a new driver?



How is the beam quality and color tint with the P4? Any holes or other "wierdness" with the emitter swap?

How about run times? Does the P4 change that at all?

60L from a $25 1-AA isn't too bad at all, when you consider its forward clicky, good machining quality, and B&M availability.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 28, 2008)

I just bought one of these Engergizer 1AA lights this afternoon for $18. Out of the package the tint was pretty good, and brightness was pretty good too. Tint was just a hair more reddish than my NDI (Cree Q5). I also compared it to my Novatac 120p, and it exactly matches the overall brightness of level 18, which Novatac lists as 30 lumens. The beam characteristic is similar to the Novatac with a slightly more defined hotspot. I would call the beam very good for general purpose. In its stock form this would make a great glovebox light. I would consider it a little too bright to use as a maplight but well suited for looking in the engine bay or trunk at night.

Upon taking the light apart, I am very pleased with its construction. Clickie switch feels fine and can come out of the tailcap by twisting it. The tailcap is threaded inside to accomodate the switch. Body threads are nice, o-rings are nice and thick. I heated the head with a hairdryer and then it came off with the help of some rubber strap wrenches. The entire length of the head has interior threads. The reflector is plastic and is threaded into the head. The pill is also threaded into the head. For the price, this light is well put together and has good heatsinking. The thermal paste under the emitter was still pasty and not dry. Unsoldering the luxeon was not difficult. After testing the LED, I found that on mine, the black marker spot on the top of the pill is on the positive side of the emitter. 


I swapped the luxeon emitter for a SSC u-bin, SW0 tint. I can say for sure that it is now brighter, but I'm not sure how much yet because I have not reassembled it. I will post again once I've reassembled the light.

Would I buy this light again? YES.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Apr 29, 2008)

I may try to make this my first flashlight mod if others have good results. You just need a plain old SSC P4 and some soldering skills right?


----------



## copperfox (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, plus a method of heating it and getting it apart (strap wrenches work). Note: mine didn't come apart using the strap wrenches until I heated the head with the blow dryer. Also, acetone to clean off the dried threadlocker, and maybe some arctic alumina adhesive to isolate the bottom of the SSC. Also, a pair of locking pliers (like vice grips) are handy to keep the pill still while you work on it. 

I'm happy I did this mod. Like I said before, the beam pattern is a lot like the Novatac. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 29, 2008)

Can you esitmate runtime for that emitter, and what about heat issues when its been left on.......


----------



## Yoda4561 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ahh, the p4 needs to be isolated?? Is there a trick to it or just put a tiny dab of the AA epoxy on and stick it on the heatsink?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 29, 2008)

Yoda4561 said:


> Ahh, the p4 needs to be isolated?? Is there a trick to it or just put a tiny dab of the AA epoxy on and stick it on the heatsink?


I have found there is a trick to it. If you use the epoxy and just put the two together you can still get metal to metal contact. I put a very thin coat (as thin as possible, basically a finger smear) of AA on the bottom of the LED first, let it cure for ~10-15 minutes, then stick the P4 down with more AA, or with just normal thermal compound (if I think I will want to get the LED off later).


----------



## ps56k (Apr 29, 2008)

how can you tell these are Luxeons vs Rebels 
just by looking at the lens end - while still in the blister package ?

the one I have is product # - MLT1WAAE
hmm - decoding model number ???
ML (?) T (tactical switch) 1W AA (E) what's the E ?

here's the 3w version... MLT3W2AAL

SO - I'm guessing the MLT = Metal, LED, Tactical
then 1W or 3w
then AA or 2AA (should have been 1AA or 2AA)
then E = standard "Energizer Alk" or L = Energizer Lithium ??


----------



## Stainz (Apr 30, 2008)

A good series of questions re the E Al 1W 1xAA, especially when compared with the similar priced, but US-made, Inova X1 (V2/3): Out of the package, is it a good spot or flood? Is it brighter? How is the run time? Does it still work after the drop-catch-it-on-the-first-bounce test? Sure, a better emitter can be installed... but then it isn't the same light anymore. Mods are great, I just want to know how it fares 'out of the blister pack'. Sounds well made. Thanks!

Stainz


----------



## Yoda4561 (Apr 30, 2008)

Out of the box: Medium spot with wide spill, good but not excellent color(it's on the warm side), beam is smooth but not perfect when shined at a white wall, much much brighter than my Gen2 Inova X1, at least 4 times the percieved brightness(this is a conservative estimate) it'll light up the house across the street easily, but it's no 60+ lumen surefire in that respect. Runtime was about ~2 hours by my estimation, but that was with intermittent use and I wasn't actually timing it. I'll take some outdoor beamshots tonight comparing the energizer with my X1 and an Inova Radiant 2xAA(just so you know the Energizer is a good bit brighter and throws further), and I'll throw in my 3d MagLED for kicks.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a summary of what I've done to the Energizer 1xAA light: Swapped luxeon emitter for SSC P4 U-bin from DX, SW0 tint. DIY orange peel reflector using Rustoleum Painter's Touch Crystal Clear Gloss as seen here. I also cleaned every bare aluminum contact surface with deoxit and progold. 

Straight out of the pack with the lux emitter and the energizer cell that came with it, I estimated its output to be equivalent to the Novatac 120P's 30 lumen setting. After the modifications, using a charged Eneloop, I estimate its output to be equivalent to the Novatac's 42 lumen setting. Please note that my Novatac has a UCL lens, so it's probably closer to 45-50 lumens. I'm very happy with the result. The beam is on the floody side thanks to the SSC emitter and the stippled reflector. Given its 1AA form factor, knurling, forward clickie, beam pattern, and 50 out the front lumens, this is a great around the house, general purpose flashlight. Go buy one and mod it!!! :rock:

Sorry, still no runtime estimates.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 1, 2008)

I plan on heading out to target today to see if they have some in........hope they do.


----------



## Marduke (May 1, 2008)

ps56k said:


> how can you tell these are Luxeons vs Rebels just by looking at the lens end ?
> 
> the one I have is - MLT1WAAE
> hmm - decoding model number ???
> ML (?) T (tactical switch) 1W AA (E) what's the E ?



They physically look different.


----------



## ps56k (May 1, 2008)

wonder how things would compare to our lost Mini Palm - 

http://batteryjunction.com/f-p1aa.html


----------



## alfreddajero (May 1, 2008)

Im really guessing that the MP would be a lot brighter........but i was finally able to see one on the hook today and got one......maybe i should have gotten two.....lol....great for the price.....and another thing that i like is the forward clicky......momentary on is always a good thing.....but it does seem to be a touch sensitive for my liking.


----------



## ps56k (May 9, 2008)

notice any difference in beam 
with change in battery - 1xAA - 
Alky vs Lith vs NiMh ?


----------



## Delta (May 10, 2008)

I have mine already sandblasted in with a few others...I also ordered some new mineral glass lenses for it. 

This is one of the lights that will be getting the Duracoat treatment soon. After that, there won't be much else I can do to it.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 10, 2008)

Its going to look good man......


----------



## dannyduke (Jul 30, 2008)

I just have the light. Mine wasn’t hard to take off the head and the combo from it. Swapping the emitter is beyond my skill, but I like to see how the beam would be without reflector (I just love having 1 light that’s all flood) 
Can anyone show me how to safely detach the reflector (to be reattached if needed) ?


----------



## copperfox (Jul 31, 2008)

First unscrew the pill by placing the tips of a pair of needlenose pliers in the two holes on the underside of the pill. These two holes are in the middle of the black plastic ring, outside of where the positive end of the cell makes contact. Twist this counter-clockwise to unscrew it. Once you do this, the reflector will be visible. If I remember correctly, there are two notches in the bottom of the reflector for you to get leverage. It should be self explanatory once you see it. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## dannyduke (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks copperfox,

Unscrew the pill was no problem, I did it after took the head off from the body (I meant the pill as "combo" in my first post). Now look at the reflector I still have no clue, it's like a round frame built tightly inside the head. The notches I see just like 2 small indents on the frame that lies against not the reflector but inside of the head. Stick the long “dental” pick in I could spin the reflector around but can’t make any leverage up and out


----------



## copperfox (Aug 1, 2008)

Just keep spining the reflector until it threads its way out. I don't know what you mean by "leverage."

The exterior of the reflector is threaded to accomodate the interior threads of the head. The threads are very fine, requiring many turns. When you spin the reflector does it get any closer to the opening, or any farther away from the plastic window?


----------



## Brad (Feb 21, 2009)

I went to Target today. I just picked up the 1aa cree and the 2aa rebel lights. For $17 these are really nice. Good fit and finish. Great threads too. As soon as I got home I put some Super lube synthetic grease on all the threads. They work extra smooth now.

These are the nicest lights for under 20 dollars I've ever seen in a local store. I'm very happy with them so far. I'm doing a little runtime test on them now. I put two Eneloops in the one and a single Duraloop in the other. So far they've been on for two hours and no dimming yet. The 2aa is a little hot but I've had it just sitting on the nightstand. Not real hot though. The 1aa isn't even warm. Very nice for the money.

I'm glad I bought these. The tint is nice on both but the 2aa is a little warmer and more to my liking. They both lit up the basement real nice.

For the money they seem like a good deal. Now to see how well they hold up over time.





Update: The 1aa went out at 2.5 hours. No moon mode. The 2aa is real dim but still going. 
Update: 2aa went out at 3 hours.

Brad


----------



## Burgess (Feb 21, 2009)

Stumbled upon this thread again. :thumbsup:


However, the Photos no longer show. :thumbsdow

_


----------



## flashliteboy (Apr 20, 2009)

Got one today... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 20, 2009)

Where did you find one for sale and how much was it?


----------



## flashliteboy (Apr 20, 2009)

_Items for sale belong at the MP.

Content removed_


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 20, 2009)

I gave up on looking for these..........was'nt worth my time or gas going from Target to Target........oh well.


----------



## flashliteboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Where did you find one for sale and how much was it?


$17.99 + Tax, at Target... I liked it SOOOOO much, I went back yesterday and got the last 2 they had...Excellent Light, so far. Time will tell as I plan on this for EDC...As you can tell by my few posts, I am a Noob w/ flashlights but hooked already...!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bob4apple (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey folks- The best mod for this light is to put a 14500 battery in them. 

I know kramer5150 said it didn't work in his, but I have 2 of the Energizers (1AA) and also the River Rock 1AA, and they all work freakin' great with the lions....you'll get at least twice the visible output, and no alarming heat build up either. Strange but true.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine work with 14500, although one (of two) has trouble with the positive battery contact due to the protection ring. A small, folded piece of foil fixed it right up! Works like a charm.
Has anyone measured how hard the emitter is being driven on the 14500?


----------



## Pman (Apr 22, 2009)

My Target had new lights and I believe they said 100x and were 45 bucks... Didn't have any time to investigate. Noticed no new 1aa:shakehead


----------



## Burgess (Apr 22, 2009)

Pman said:


> My Target had new lights and I believe they said 100x and were 45 bucks...


 


What ! ! ! 


NOBODY's gonna' spend *45 Bucks* on a *FLASHLIGHT* ! ! !




_


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pman said:


> My Target had new lights and I believe they said 100x and were 45 bucks... Didn't have any time to investigate. Noticed no new 1aa:shakehead



One Target here (Rochester) was moving any clearance lights today to the end cap of the aisle and there were new Energizer 1AA and 2AA in the main aisle with Lithium batteries. They both had Cree XR-E listed and variable output. The directions said to press and hold the end switch until desired brightness (5% to 100%) was reached. I believe the prices of each were in the $40 - $45 range.


----------



## tirod (Apr 29, 2009)

I believe the subject of the original post - the Energizer 1xAA - is available at O'Reilly Auto Parts lately. It's the 1 watt with tail clicky. It caught my eye because of the Nuwai resemblance to the Rayovac 2xAA. 

Slow distribution chains like auto parts houses - places that don't prime the pump for consumer goods like Target and Wmart - seem to be little gold mines of suddenly out of stock goods. You don't get the discounts, but the prices are generally at market.

One of the difficult parts in this thread is the loss of pictures and seeming disjointedness of discussing off topic lights. I read it twice and the simple stuff is getting lost, like watt to apparent lumen rating, comparison to other known lights, like Innova, and what it actually does. It's been a catchall thread. 

Of course, the plus is that they do exist - I'm still looking for the mythical stainless Sharpie due out last month.


----------



## tirod (May 2, 2009)

Got the light - it's quite a bit brighter than a 1.0 Inova. The tail clicky works fine, and it's seems sufficiently shielded to prevent the contact "on" from lighting it up - suspended from the clip. In a pocket, it could get pushed by change or whatever. 

I compared it to an old Arc AAA, a 1.0 Inova AA, and the now obsolete Rayovac 2xAA 3 watt from Nuwai. It appears to be about 1/2 to 2/3d's the power of the Rayovac - I'm guessing 30-40 lumen, which is really impressive for a mass market brand name light. We all know they lag in power development compared to leading edge imports. 

While consumers may consider them pricey, it's a good bargain light for the output. I'm edc'ing it to figure out how the form factor fits - it's not the trimmest AA I've had. I carried a Gerber Infinity for months and disliked sitting on it, then tried a Fenix AAA and noticed it seemed huge in comparison to the Arc AAA. 

I'm thinking the clip and clicky may make it indispensible in comparison.


----------



## T45 (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is a recent picture of the Energizer 1 Watt Aluminum LED light. Picture lacks good quality due to reflection off of the plastic bubble wrap the light is in, but does give you an idea what it looks like since all the other, and probably better, pictures have been removed from this post.


----------



## parnass (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are more photos of the Cree version.


----------



## 5Sport (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought one a while back. It was 15.99 at my Target, and hard to beat for the price.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it an XRC or an XRE?


----------



## ps56k (Mar 20, 2011)

recently picked up the newer version of this - 
called the Energizer Tactical Aluminum Light - 37 Lumens - 
with the orange peel reflector.

It no longer has the "1w" on the barrel.

works nice -


----------



## swtws6 (May 20, 2011)

All my targets here have them on the shelf, I noticed them while checking out the inovas, after inspecting it carefully I decided it looked like a descent light for 15 bucks and bought it. Its actually really nice. Good output, good mix of throw and flood, fairly white tint to it. Quite a bargain if you ask me. Mine still is labled 1 W on the light itself. If you look it up the spec sheet shows its a luxeon led rated at 45 lumens. The 37 lumen I belive is the older version with a diff led in it, looks like you got old stock...
I'm gonna try a 14500 primary in it and see what happens, if it goes  then i'll just take it back and exchange it, gotta love local store buys!!!

Heres the spec sheet on it.....

http://www.fullsource.com/pdf_downloads/mlt1waae.pdf


----------



## parnass (May 20, 2011)

swtws6 said:


> ....Mine still is labled 1 W on the light itself. If you look it up the spec sheet shows its a luxeon led rated at 45 lumens. The 37 lumen I belive is the older version with a diff led in it, looks like you got old stock...
> 
> Heres the spec sheet on it.....
> 
> http://www.fullsource.com/pdf_downloads/mlt1waae.pdf



The pdf spec sheet was created in Feb 2009. The ANSI/NEMA FL1 standards do not rate the LED, they are a rating of the overall output, including the effects of the reflector and lens losses.

FWIW, the nearest Target store just restocked and their 1 watt versions were replaced with these 37 lumen version lights. The older ones don't include the ANSI/NEMA FL1 standard ratings on the package.

I wonder if the 37 lumen Energizer uses the same LED as the new 55/6 lumen Inova X1? I tried to compare them in the store, but it was futile without using a magnifier.


----------



## swtws6 (May 20, 2011)

Hmm thats odd, I guess I stand corrected, all 3 of my targets ( I was trying to find a new 2 mode version inova X1 ) had these 1 watt energizers fully stocked, not the 37 lumen ones, and I coult tell they hadnt been on the shelf too long. Actually they werent even there at all the last time I was there looking at flashlights, so it seems they just re added them to stock around here. On a side note they have phased out some of the Inovas they used to carry, only have about 3 models now I think befpre they carried 5 or 6 like the whole x series line up.


----------



## T45 (Apr 12, 2012)

T45 said:


> Here is a recent picture of the Energizer 1 Watt Aluminum LED light. Picture lacks good quality due to reflection off of the plastic bubble wrap the light is in, but does give you an idea what it looks like since all the other, and probably better, pictures have been removed from this post.


----------

